# Datei in eclipse wird nicht erkannt



## HPL (22. Feb 2012)

Ich besitze leider das Eclipse-Buch von Steve Holzner nicht, habe aber wegen meines Problems in der googlebooks-preview geforscht, ohne dass ich fündig wurde.

Mein Problem ist folgendes. Ich erzeuge ein Fileobjekt und will mir den Pfad ausdrucken lassen.

Er findet in eclipse aber die Datei nicht, egal, welchen Pfadnamen ich auch eingebe und egal, wo ich die Datei auch ablege. Die Fehlermeldung lautet:



> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: tester/MainClass
> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: tester.MainClass
> at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> ...



Hier der Code:


```
package tester;


import java.io.*;

public class MainClass{
 
  public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
	 
	    File file = new File("u.txt");
	   
	    String str = new String();
	    str = file.getPath();	    
  }
}
```


Gibt es da einen Weg, wie man dafür sogen kann, dass die Datei erkannt wird?


----------



## Beni (22. Feb 2012)

Also die Fehlermeldung sagt aus, dass das Programm gar nicht erst startet.

Der Package-Name stimmt?
Keine Fehlermeldungen der "Problems" View von Eclipse sichtbar?
Das Projekt wurde kompiliert? Allenfalls mal "clean" auf dem Projekt aufrufen.


----------



## HPL (22. Feb 2012)

Ich habe das jetzt völlig neu gemacht, und jetzt erkennt er die Datei.

Ich wollte eigentlich aus eclipse heraus mit WEKA arbeiten. Ich habe mir darum WEKA heruntergeladen, und der Weka-Ordner ruht jetzt in einem anderen Verzeichnis als mein eclipse workspace. In dem Wekaordner befinden sich aber einige API-Bibliotheken, die ich mit import Importieren will, z. B. import weka.classifier.bayes.NaiveBayesMultinomial. Wie kann ich von eclipse aus API-Bibliotheken, die irgendwo vollkommen anderes, aber dennoch ebenfalls unter meinem C:-Laufwerk sind, von Eclipse aus importieren? 

Ich bin jetzt mal auf mein Projekt gegangen und habe auf "Properties" geklickt.

Da habe ich nun "Resource", "Java Code Style", "JAVA Compiler", usw. und ich denke, dass ich das dort irgendwo bewerkstelligen muss, aber ich weiß nicht genau was ich da machen muss.


----------



## HPL (22. Feb 2012)

Ich habe jetzt die jar-file des Wekaordner über JAVA build in das Projekt eingebunden, jetzt geht es wunderbar!


----------

